# Kid pen plans



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

I am trying to get some plans set for kid pens. I am limited in the space that I can use, as I am using an existing building, and materials, as I am trying to use what I already have. This is what I have come up with so far...








The small pen would be for kids under a week, the next two pens for kids under two months old. I am looking at making the east gates/walls 4' high - this side would be shared with my horse/donkey box stall. The outer south, west and northern walls are fixed, floor to ceiling. The dividing pen walls I haven't decided - 3' or 4'.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I think a big factor in size needed would be how many kids? :wink:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking at only two or three in the small pen (newborns), max of six or so divided between the two large pens - will be dependent upon the kidding times of the does - (main goal is to have secure pens for kids of different age groups so I don't have to put newborns in with 3week olds.) I sell most of the kids between a month and max of 4 months of age, so I won't have large groups for extended periods of time.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think the 3 would be fine in one of the larger pens at a month old. Just be sure you are cleaning it out often and well.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried a door design like this before? I thought it might make handling and containing kids a bit easier...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont understand the door design? :? Is it explained somewhere I missed?
I would think you want 4' since 3' high walls could be hopped by larger kids.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry, didn't explain, just pictured in diagram (very top with the green and white coloring) - the doors are raised so that there is a foot or two below them - actual door is white, the frame(? not sure if that's the right way to describe it) is green...


----------

